# Group Builds 2021 to 2023 Call for Input



## Crimea_River (Mar 3, 2021)

Can a Mod kindly make this a "sticky" please?

OK guys, here's the place where we are going to finalize our selections for the next 8 Group Builds GB 50 thru 57. Please use this space to post your proposals for what you'd like to see as a GB theme.

There's been another thread going on this topic since last July here. There were lots of good ideas thrown out there and you may want to go back and have a look. However, the process was loose and needs to be formalized so please don't post your proposed ideas in that thread any more. Use this one. Here's what I'd suggest we do:

1) First of all *READ and UNDERSTAND this post*! Questions are welcome if something isn't clear.

2) Everyone who is interested in participating in our upcoming Group Builds and who wants to influence the theme selection should propose a minimum of 5 and a maximum of 8 different themes that they would like to have included in our next GB schedule. If you have no intention of joining any of our GBs, then please do not provide any ideas.

3) When proposing a theme, please provide a detailed description of what your idea would include and exclude. It may be obvious to you but we've often tripped over theme titles and have had endless discussions about what the GB boundaries should be. For example, if you say "Desert Campaign" do you mean WW2 or can it include the Iraq war? If you say pre-WW2 aircraft, does that mean military, civilian, or both? Is a "Heavy Hitter" a 4 engine bomber? What about a P-47 with bombs? Etc....

4) This needs to be a collaborative process so have a look at what others have proposed. If you like one or more of the ideas already presented then go ahead and present the same again yourself. It's the only way that we will be able to see what the most popular ideas are. Don't think that because someone has proposed something you have to think of something new.

5) There will be no split builds this time around so, what will need to happen is that the 8 most popular themes get selected for the schedule and the ones garnering the least "votes" turfed. "Votes" are the number of times an idea is proposed. I will track everyone's input and those themes with the most votes will be selected and put on the schedule. We will no doubt have ties and potentially a bunch of singles and so in that case we'll need to have a poll to break the ties. Some examples:

A. 2 ideas with 3 votes, 6 ideas with 2 votes and the rest with just one vote. The 8 ideas with 2 and 3 votes will be our selection.
B. 2 ideas with 3 votes, 8 ideas with 2 votes, and the rest with 1 vote. The 2 ideas with three votes will be in our schedule. The ideas with single votes will be thrown out and the 8 ideas with 2 votes will be placed in a poll to have the 6 most popular selected for the schedule. Everyone who has proposed ideas will be asked to participate in the poll.
C. 12 ideas with 2 votes and the rest with one. The single vote ideas will be thrown out and the 12 others with 2 votes placed in a poll to select 8, similar to B.

Hopefully this makes sense but, as I say, ask questions if not.

We have until May 1 at which time we have to start GB 50 and so there's plenty of time to mess this up. So, let's get your ideas coming! I'll start with mine in the next post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 3, 2021)

I'll start with my original three...


Thoroughbred: P-51 from NA-73X to Air Racer. A chance to get those new kits into action
Thunderbolt & Lightning, very, very frightening...everyone sing: P-38s & P-47s. The P-38 dogged out at the end of WW2 but the P-47 served on with ANG units and in Latin American until the mid-50s
Dyslexic Luftwaffe: 109 or 190
Turning Japanese (its a song, look it up): the first flight in Japan in 1910 in a Farman III and continues today
No Propellers: Gliders & jets.....or maybe just jets, I dunno

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 3, 2021)

My proposed subjects for GB 50 to 57 are:

1) "Zombie Build" - Back from the dead. Resume and finish any aircraft model that was started and abandoned whether in a previous GB or not. Must be an aircraft but can be any type, any time frame.
2) "D-Day and After". ETO aircraft of any type in markings dated between Jun 5, 1944 and the end of 1945.
3) "WW2 Eastern Front" WW2 aircraft serving on the Eastern Front between Barbarossa and the German surrender. Includes northern Finland.
4) "Carrier and Maritime Patrol Aircraft WW2" pretty much says it. Includes aircraft in WW2 markings that flew from carriers, sea rescue planes, maritime reconnaissance planes, or planes that were involved in anti-shipping operations.
5) "Night Fighters of WW2" Aircraft in night fighter markings during WW2.
6) "WW2 Heavy Hitters" Aircraft that served in WW2 that were designed exclusively as bombers.
7) "MTO" Aircraft serving in the MTO, including Greece, Italy, North Africa, Sicily, and the Middle East
8) "WW2 Ground Attack Aircraft" Aircraft in WW2 markings fitted out for tactical support of the ground troops. Includes tank-busters, fighter bombers, Stukas.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 3, 2021)

Good Gawd. My Zombie list....

A-6E Tram - White
S-A/B Viking - White
C-105 Arrow - Really white
CT-155 Hawk - Managed to bugger up the NFTC marking on the tail.
Seafire Mk.XV - Buggered up the RCN serial(Now have replacement)
RCAF P-51 Mustang - Cobbled together decals to make the codes. Now have the proper codes and will replaced.
Spitfire Mk. VIII - Now have the decals to finish as James "Stocky" Edwards aircraft.
P-40F - Looking for decals to finish as James "Stocky" Edwards aircraft.
P-40N - Don't like the paint scheme. Found an RCAF scheme
Spitfire Mk.V - Need white code letter decals to finish as George Beurlings aircraft.
Bf 109E - Now have decals to finish as a "captured" British aircraft
Fw190D - Probably strip the paint off, redo, and decal as a "captured" aircraft.
P-26 Peashooter - tiny exhausts went hither and yon.
L-4 Grasshopper - engine mounting problems.
P-400 Airacobra - Now have decals to finish as 601 Sqn. aircraft
P-47N - Built but needs paint and now have decals for "The Shell Pusher", my call sign on CFS3.
Sack AS-6 - Problems mounting the innards.
E.E. Lightning F.6 - Something to do with the front end.
Il-2 Sturmovik - Trying to create a worn winter camouflage, lost interest.
SDB-3 - Problems fitting the gunners station.
Ju87G - Lost the antenna mast.
Me109F - Can't remember why I stopped this one but now have decals for a "captured" aircraft.
Typhoo Mk.Ib - Missing instructions
Fw 190A-3 - I forgot I had started this.

Gotta check the stash but I think, for me, most on your list are doable.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zippythehog (Mar 3, 2021)

1. Desperate Days-Siege of Malta; any aircraft of any nation that fought over the Mediterranean Sea Area (Malta and Sicily) from 1940-1942.
2. Waiting for Godot- Embrace the Existential Angst- war was not avoided- Phony War/Battle of France; any aircraft of any belligerent 1939-May 1940.
3. Not for all the Tea in...China, Burma, India- any aircraft/unit in theater 41-45. P-38s of 459FG, Ki-43s, Ki-44s, RAF Mohawks, RAF P-47s, B-25Hs...tasty
4. Cactus AF- any aircraft of any unit and nation that saw action, during the Guadalcanal campaign
5. Will It Float? Amphibious, or Float plane of any nation from 1939-1945
6. Jubilee-A dress rehearsal for D-Day- any aircraft from any unit that participated in the action

And I really like George's "Turing Japanese." I really think so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 3, 2021)

Good start! Typing madly in my spreadsheet....

There's another thing I didn't think of for post #1. If there are similar but slightly different themes proposed, I may suggest to combine them after getting agreement from the posters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 3, 2021)

Oh, and if you propose 5, you can go ahead and do 3 more up to a max of 8.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 3, 2021)

I brained my hurt just getting five

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 3, 2021)

It took me 2 periods of the Oilers-Leafs game to write the first post.



 Zippythehog
, I'll take your last comment above to be a seventh pick for you for "Turning Japanese"

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 3, 2021)

Thunderbolt & Lightning, very, very frightening...everyone sing: P-38s & P-47s. The P-38 dogged out at the end of WW2 but the P-47 served on with ANG units and in Latin American until the mid-50s
"Zombie Build" - Back from the dead. Resume and finish any aircraft model that was started and abandoned whether in a previous GB or not. Must be an aircraft but can be any type, any time frame.
Pacific 1937-1945 Military aircraft anyone in the CBI/Pacific including Indian Ocean Bering sea South Pacific and SW Pac areas. Dutch East Indies New Guinea Guadalcanal etc...
1942, Any military aircraft in any theater of WWII in 1942.
I like Geo's Mustangs.
Heavy Hitters, any bomber aircraft from attack/dive bombers and torpedo to the monsters.
1960's Any military in use or under development in the 1960's
Vietnam From the French to the Japanese to the French to US involvement. Any aircraft used in any format through the whole conflict. Bi Planes to Helicopters and anything in-between. Air America etc... The Skies the Limit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 3, 2021)

Donivanp
is your Heavy Hitters all eras or just WW2?


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 4, 2021)

WWII Andy, thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 4, 2021)

*I'll put some in. Most are from above!*

*1. *Thunderbolt & Lightning, as above
*2.* "Zombie Build" - WW2 AC types. *Can be repurposed*, ANG, foreign service any time frame. Resume and finish any aircraft model that was started and abandoned whether in a previous GB or not. 
*3.* Pacific 1937-1945 Military aircraft anyone in the CBI/Pacific including Indian Ocean Bering sea South Pacific and SW Pac areas. Dutch East Indies New Guinea Guadalcanal etc... 
*4.* Heavy Hitters, WW2 only, any bomber aircraft from attack/dive bombers and torpedo to the monsters. 
*5.* Carrier AC, WW2 allied or not
*6. *ETO WW2, allied or not
*7.* No props! Jets under development or gliders..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 4, 2021)

In no particular order.

1 the far east, all theatres, of PTO & CBI in WW2 
2 jets entering service after WW2 to modern day
3 bombers/heavy hitters, no fighters with bombs or rockets in WW2
4 WW2 foreign service, anything built in one country and used by another, thinking American Spitfires, RAF Mustangs etc not Canadian built lancasters in the RAF for example.
5 Messerschmitt's and Focke Wulf's, 109's and 190's any marque
6 Mustangs, Thunderbolts and Lightnings any theatre
7 Eastern front, all participants, not just the big two
8 Royal Air Force fighters WW2, anything specifically designed as a fighter aircraft that actually flew a sortie in WW2 that wore an RAF roundel.

I do also like the idea of letting those that have a shelf of doom have a build to help restart them but as i dont, it was hard to pick it as a choice, sorry guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mainly28s (Mar 4, 2021)

As a serial starter, and seldom finisher (especially recently), I suspect my voice will be a small one...
Given that I have a pretty narrow field of interest- aircraft flown by one specific pilot (although I have not been able to establish accurate markings for all of them, and am willing to build a representative of the ones I can't), I've adapted/borrowed from ideas above, and tried to ensure that the listings are as flexible as possible, and, if the categories are kept relatively loose, I should be able to start something in each category. My one request is that the TYPE of aircraft is the factor, not necessarily always the markings (so non-operational units would count, as long as the aircraft fits the type listed in the GB description. 

My list of 8 comes to:

*Zombie Build*- Back from the dead. Resume and finish any aircraft model that was started and abandoned, whether in a previous GB or not. Must be an aircraft, but can be any type, any time frame.
_*Flight Test Centre*_- Any aircraft in markings of a flight test centre (or perhaps a trials unit), any nationality. Can include captured aircraft being tested, or prototypes, or manufacturer's test flights.
*No Propellers*- Gliders, Rockets & Jets (The Me 163 would count, as the wee little propeller at the front wasn't a means of propulsion).
*Night Fighters of WW2*- Aircraft purpose-built/designated for night fighting, aircraft fitted as such, or in night fighter markings.
*WW2 Heavy Hitters*- Aircraft that served in WW2 that were designed exclusively as bombers, ideally two or more engines- so no fighters with bombs or rockets.
*WW2 Ground Attack Aircraft*- Aircraft that served in WW2 fitted out for tactical support of the ground troops. Includes tank-busters, fighter bombers, Stukas.
*Foreign Service / Under New Management*- Anything built in one country and used by another, thinking American Spitfires, RAF Mustangs etc not Canadian built Lancasters in the RAF for example. Can include captured aircraft, such as enemy aircraft flights at RAE, Rechlin or in the US.
"*I'm a Celebrity"*- Any piston-engined aircraft (real or fictional, not space/sci-fi) shown in a film paint scheme (so think the Buchon "Me 109"s in Battle of Britain, converted "Japanese" planes, "Memphis Belle", the biplanes from Blue Max, the Bell 47 from M*A*S*H), or even aircraft shown in a training film or documentary. I've deliberately left this one without a time-period.


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 4, 2021)

1. Malta 40 to 43
2. Biplanes 39 to 45
3. Multi engine bombers 18 to 39
4. No propellers first generation jets and rockets WWII
5. Turning Japanese
6. Chinese Nationalist air force up to 1947
7. Ground attack any era from 1904
8. Korean war jets


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 4, 2021)

fastmongrel


#4 Define "first generation jet" Is a Korean War Mig 15 first generation?
#6 is a bit cryptic. Are you talking any Chinese airforce plane, any era, including today?
#7 all eras or just WW2?


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 4, 2021)

Thanks for all the great input so far guys. 37 distinct ideas so far but some are very similar and I will start proposing that we combine some. For example, CBI can be lumped in with PTO. We also have several different jet themes (1960's, first generation, Korea) that we might want to combine). Also, we are branching into two definitions of "heavy hitters". We have 3 votes that exclude fighter bombers and 2 that include them so unless we want two separate builds, we'll need to think about dropping one of the definitions. Note that I proposed the "Ground Attack" idea for the very reason to devote a build to fighter bomber types as opposed to pure bombers.

It also occurred to me that it would be OK if anyone wants to change their vote if they already had 8 listed. Maybe someone after you came up with an idea that you really like. If that's the case, let me know which of your 8 you'd like to drop and replace with the new vote.

As it stands now, Zombie Build leads with 4 votes. We then have 5 with 3 votes (Night Fighters, Thunderbolts and Lightnings, Turning Japanese, No propellers, and PTO 1937 to 1945). Then there's 8 with 2 votes. This could all change if we start combining ideas of course.


----------



## rochie (Mar 4, 2021)

I purposefully tried to make my choices as broad a theme as possible so as to be as inclusive as possible so we all might find a subject in the stash.
If we get too narrow a theme we could get less entries.
Just my tuppence worth

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fastmongrel (Mar 4, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> fastmongrel
> 
> 
> #4 Define "first generation jet" Is a Korean War Mig 15 first generation?
> ...



Sorry I have edited my post to make things clearer

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 4, 2021)

I did want to do the MOH/highest medal idea and just forgot about it. The 60's is second gen jets as fare as what came in, first gen's were still the bulk at the turn of the decade. I'd bee cool with combining them or going with the Jets 40-50 or 60. I just want to do some JETSSSS!!!!!!!!. I specified CBI and all as I wanted to be sure it was included in a Pacific build. You said define, I tried to be Devine, you see where that got me. The MOH does intrigue me though, I don't know how to define Germanys highest medal, they kept adding to it. Technically I guess only Ruddell received their highest medal, I DON'T KNOW! I am thinking like you Andy, that there should be a separate build for fighter bombers. Typhoons and Thunderbolts!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 4, 2021)

There's alot in that post Don and I'm not sure if you want me to do something. Sounds like you're ok with combing CBI and jets but I'll wait to see what input others have. Same with Heavy Hitters.

Are you saying you want to change one of your choices and replace it with medal holders? You have three that no-one else has voted for - 1942, 1960s jets, and Vietnam. Let me know.


----------



## Davecww1 (Mar 4, 2021)

Ok let me make some suggestions. I like a lot already mentioned and have one or 2 new ones.
1. Sharkmouth - any aircraft any era with a shark mouth painted on it, could be a Nieuport 28, Bf 110, P-40, F-8 or anything in between.
2. Medal of Honor / VC / Knights Cross winners WW2, aircraft flown by highest award winners, not sure name of Soviet and Japanese medals but we could add them all.
3. Carrier and Maratime patrol aircraft WW2
4. Cactus Air Force Guadalcanal 1942-43, can be any of the US land and sea based aircraft along with the Japanese that fought here.
5. Zombie build, would be able to finish some stuff started years ago. Not sure if we should limit it to WW2 or open to all eras.
6. WW2 foreign service, could cover lend lease US planes, Americans flying British planes, Hungarians flying German, any country flying another country's aircraft would work.
7. Thunderbolts and Lightnings, two of my favorites
8. X-planes, any experimental aircraft any era would be fun from WW1 triplanes to jet and rocket powered X planes would work.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 4, 2021)

Thanks Dave. I can see your number 4 ultimately being captured within a larger PTO/CBI theme but it's early days yet.

Results so far with nothing combined:







All other ideas so far have just one vote.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 4, 2021)

Just thinking.........................DOH.
The BIG 50 should be a bit of a cell-abration.....
Like the Zombie!
Never to be repeated again, well in My lifetime, GB100 is just too far away for this old builder! By then my hands will be shaking, my eyes will be badd and I probably won't know where I am!
Just a thought!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 4, 2021)

I think GB 100 will see most of us 6 feet under Bill. Zombie is looking good for a spot and I sure have plenty of candidates. I haven't thought about how we would select an order once we pick our 8 so am open to suggestions.


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 4, 2021)

Yes please Andy, drop 42 & add Medal winners. 

I'd tye Japanese into Pacific


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 4, 2021)

Geo's Japanese was any era so I'll leave it for now. I will drop 42 and give you a vote for medallers (Davecww1's #2)


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 4, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Geo's Japanese was any era so I'll leave it for now. I will drop 42 and give you a vote for medallers (Davecww1's #2)


Cool thanks


----------



## dneid (Mar 4, 2021)

Thunderbolt & Lightning, very, very frightening...everyone sing: P-38s & P-47s. The P-38 dogged out at the end of WW2 but the P-47 served on with ANG units and in Latin American until the mid-50s... *love, Love, LOVE this idea.*
"Zombie Build" - Back from the dead. Resume and finish any aircraft model that was started and abandoned whether in a previous GB or not. Must be an aircraft but can be any type, any time frame.
Pacific 1937-1945 Military aircraft anyone in the CBI/Pacific including Indian Ocean Bering sea South Pacific and SW Pac areas. Dutch East Indies New Guinea Guadalcanal etc...
I really like the idea of an MoH / VC / Knights Cross / Russian / Japanese build as well.
I *really* like Geo's Mustangs. BTW, one of the Eduard later P-51s includes the BBD markings.
Heavy Hitters, any bomber aircraft from attack/dive bombers and torpedo to the monsters.
1960's Any military in use or under development in the 1960's
Vietnam to the Desert Storms. I just love the A-10 and the F-15E. Both Desert Storms proved the effectiveness of these and so many more birds. Yeah, this is a damned broad idea. But, I really love the birds from about 1975 and onwards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Mar 4, 2021)

Could a proper zombie build have a real finish date?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ralph Haus (Mar 4, 2021)

....By then my hands will be shaking, my eyes will be badd and I probably won't know where I am!....

And THATs in the future?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ralph Haus (Mar 4, 2021)

A question on Zombie Builds. I have 'always' completed all that I have started and have none. Should I start something now, half complete it, put it in a box up on the shelf, and wait for that GBnn?

I think we should do a build out of Donivanp's closets.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 4, 2021)

Ralph Haus said:


> A question on Zombie Builds. I have 'always' completed all that I have started and have none. Should I start something now, half complete it, put it in a box up on the shelf, and wait for that GBnn?
> 
> I think we should do a build out of Donivanp's closets.


Come on down Ralph, I have plenty for everyone!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 4, 2021)

pbehn said:


> Could a proper zombie build have a real finish date?



It will eventually die because it won't find any brains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 4, 2021)

Jet themes galore......


----------



## N4521U (Mar 4, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> Come on down Ralph, I have plenty for everyone!



Perhaps the GB challenge would be to finish All of your Zombies?🤔


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 4, 2021)

OK. I did a recon of my stash and I think I have the top eight of Andy's list. The sketchy one will be 5) Night Fighters. I have this kit and it has a bunch of the Ta 154 listed as not for use




​I'm hoping it's a rebox of this kit and can use the instructions from the web




​My only other possible Night Fighter option is to use this but will take an powerful lot of work I believe as there are some issues with the landing gear.




​Now here me out. The above kit can be built as a FB Mk.VI, a Mk. II and a Mk. IV. It's gonna take a lot of leg work but my initial understanding is that the Mk.II beget the NF Mk.II which in turn, with suitable nose modifications, maybe others, beget the NF. Mk.XIII with its "centimetric" radar sets mounted in a solid "thimble". I do have the resin thimble nose as a conversion
Going further down the list, #3 might be sketchy, #8 might be iffy and #14 maybe


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 4, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Jet themes galore......
> 
> View attachment 614896


Don't forget my Vietnam!


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 4, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> OK. I did a recon of my stash and I think I have the top eight of Andy's list. The sketchy one will be 5) Night Fighters. I have this kit and it has a bunch of the Ta 154 listed as not for use
> 
> View attachment 614894
> ​I'm hoping it's a rebox of this kit and can use the instructions from the web
> ...


Build it doing a kill! that Kills the landing gear. and if all else let me know. I have night fighters coming out me backside.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 4, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> Don't forget my Vietnam!



Your description covered more than just jets so I didn't include it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 4, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> OK. I did a recon of my stash and I think I have the top eight of Andy's list.



Still early days Geo so I wouldn't get too verklemmt. Gonna see which Flames team shows up now.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 4, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> Build it doing a kill! that Kills the landing gear. and if all else let me know. I have night fighters coming out me backside.



All anybody needs is something that came out of your backside!!!!!!! riiiiiight

Another GB Idea, Good Guy VS Bad Guy!
Story here is the P-38 fired across the nose of the German, forced him to land at a USAAF airfield. Poor bloke ran out of ammo!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 5, 2021)

I have no idea what to do with that.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bernhart (Mar 5, 2021)

i like all the ideas, my 5 cents worth( 15 American) Meditrainen, Pacific, Malta, Foreign service and add something different Home Guard, Planes and schemes that are home based like Canadian and US that never made it overseas. This could include Swiss, Sweden Philippines, Thai

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jock Tamson (Mar 5, 2021)

Lots of great suggestions so far. Here are a few from me..

1. Thunderbolts & Lightnings
2. The Spitfire - all or any variant including Seafires
3. Air War Korea. Anything that participated by all nations involved.
4. Twins! Anything that flies with a maximum of two engines - all eras.
5. Stringbags - bi planes of any era. 
6. Ost front - Air War on the eastern front WW2 
7. Turning Japanese WW2 any type that flew during that war.
8. Helicopters - any era. 

Cheers Greg 😁

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 5, 2021)

F-4, F4F, F4U, F4B, and did I mention F-4 (F-110A) RF-4 PHANTOMS PHOR EVER! Oh sorry.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 5, 2021)

Now I can see what your getting at Don !
I have an F4U and two F-4's tucked away


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 5, 2021)

rochie said:


> Now I can see what your getting at Don !
> I have an F4U and two F-4's tucked away


Two F4F's, four F4U's and over thirty F-4's. I Love F-4's.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 5, 2021)

rochie said:


> Now I can see what your getting at Don !
> I have an F4U and two F-4's tucked away



Maybe share with the class then. I usually have no f!cking idea what Don is talking about! 

OK guys, we are up to 48 distinct subjects now and I'm going to make some calls for combining otherwise this will get way too unwieldy. I'll report back later.


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 5, 2021)

In the first place Andy, I have no idea what I am talking about, err did I say that out loud? 

As for Jets I'm good with adjusting the field. the field. If it's a Just Jets theme than that works for me. Build what you want (Mil) I don't know but Jets is cool. we have folks all over the place on this one from WWII to current. 

The Turning Japanese theme in my opinion, not so humble, save for Geo's original open era, would fit into Pacific wat theme. 

I'm generally like a broader build theme as it opens up what you may have in your collection. I don't have much in the Italian or Japanese, I know that's hard to believe, but hey. Time concentric build are ok but they can put a crimp in some of the participants. I think you as judges may or may not have an easer time in the judging. that's something I'd like to hear from you all. 

In short I'm cool with flexibility on my selections.

I do hope that you understood what I was talking about here.

Thank you for your consideration of my thoughts.

Gee that was hard!


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 5, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> I think GB 100 will see most of us 6 feet under Bill.


Speak for yourself Andy. I intend to work through my stash and averaging 6 kits completed a year that's 45 years, so I plan on building at least until I'm 103. Older unless I can refrain from buying anymore kits. My wife says it's my way of gaining immortality 

Still thinking about my list


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 5, 2021)

Good stuff Don and I get what you are saying - just talking a poke. I like your enthusiasm and appreciate your flexibility.

OK guys, here's a list of what I've done in no particular order. Sorry for the length of the post but hope you understand:

- China/Burma/India (idea by 

 Zippythehog
) has been combined with Pacific Theatre 1937 - 1945 (idea by 

 Donivanp
) and all votes moved
- Siege of Malta (idea by 

 Zippythehog
) has been combined with Mediterranean Theatre (idea by me) and all votes moved
- WW2 Foreign Service (idea by 

 rochie
) has been expanded to include captured aircraft (idea by 

 Mainly28s
) and all votes moved
- Ground Attack WW2 (idea by me) has been moved to "Ground Attack any era from 1904) (idea by 

 fastmongrel
) and all votes moved. I also propose that this category includes anti-shipping to include torpedo bombers BECAUSE:
- Heavy Hitters that includes the description "attack/dive bombers and torpedo" (idea by 

 Donivanp
) has been combined into "Heavy Hitters -Bombers only" and the 3 votes by 

 Donivanp
, 

 dneid
, and 

 N4521U
have been moved. If you guys feel strongly that fighter bombers, dive bombers, and torpedo planes should be represented then I would suggest that you vote for the "Ground Attack/Anti-shipping" theme instead. Right now, your votes are for PURE BOMBERS
- Korean War Jets (idea by 

 Donivanp
) has been combined with Air War Korea (idea by 

 Jock Tamson
) and so will include all types, not just jets. All votes moved
- Bi-planes of 1939 to 1945 (idea by 

 fastmongrel
) has been combined with "Stingbags" - Biplanes of all eras (idea by 

 Jock Tamson
) and all votes moved
- "Will it Float" (idea by 

 fastmongrel
) has been combined with Carrier & Maritime Patrol WW2 (idea by me) and all votes moved
- "Jets entering service after WW2" (idea by 

 rochie
) has been combined with "No Propellers" (idea by 

 fubar57
) and all votes moved.

That's it for now and the number of distinct themes is now reduced to 38. I've not moved any of the other jet themes yet as Geo's "No props" is in the running now anyway. More moves may come. Here's what the top themes look like as of right now:






All the rest of the ideas have just one vote right now. Still waiting to hear from a few regulars....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 5, 2021)

Looks good Andy. I can definitely make top eight now though I am trying to figure out how to sell off my 1:48 heavies. "Captured"....I have about 30 to build. Here's a thought for future, future GBs. Manufactures; don't have to worry about time frames, variants or propulsion.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 5, 2021)

1. Heavy Bombers WW2 

2. Trainers or Transports WW2 ( does not include war weary fighters or bombers assigned to training units )

3. Bare metal beauties of WW2. Colour trim and squadron and national markings allowed as well as nose art. Any country, any aircraft.

4. Hawker or Focke Wulf. Self expalnatory

5. Tank buster WW2. Any country any aircraft equipped to destroy tanks and armoured vehicles.

6. Wooden wonders WW2. A few possibilities here besides the Mosquito.

7. Fabulous Fabric. Any predominately fabric covered aircraft that was part of a WW2 military outfit.

8. Radial engined aircraft WW2. Any country.


Cheers

Jeff


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 5, 2021)

I like it Andy


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 5, 2021)

Here's my eight in no particular order

Prototype & Weird (We might get Jim to join in!)
Ground Attack / Anti Shipping
Zombie
Transport / Trainers
No Props
MTO Including Malta
Thunderbolt and Lightning
Heavy Hitters

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## dneid (Mar 5, 2021)

There are some great ideas in this thread. I sure do not envy you, Andy! I am sure Don would be more than happy to assist you, assuming you enjoy excessive gaseous discharges, pain, and confusion.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 5, 2021)

Thanks guys. 

 Jeff Hunt
I will throw your tank buster vote in with "Ground Attack".

As it stands now:






It's interesting that a Spitfire Mk XVI in my stash would not fit into any the top 8 categories now..........


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 5, 2021)

Though a big ol rocket on it!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Davecww1 (Mar 5, 2021)

The Spitfire Mk XVI could technically fit under #26 if you wanted to do one in Free French markings.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 5, 2021)

True that but I want to do it in RCAF marking. Not sure that will count as "Foreign" as the RCAF was under RAF command in WW2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 5, 2021)

I wanted to do a Mk,IX Davidson, 421 Sqn RCAF.....................


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 5, 2021)

You haven't used up your 8 votes. There's a Spitfire Category and your ETO works too. Maybe it's time to show the full list as it stands right now:


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 5, 2021)

So are these the final votes for the group builds or suggestions for group builds to vote on?


----------



## N4521U (Mar 5, 2021)

So, let's see...........2021-2024
1. Zombie...... GB45 unfinished paint only. F4BII Davidson VF143
2. Hvy Htrs.... Davidson B-17G 333BS-94BG
3. T-Bolts....... Davidson 34Sqn USAAF
4. CBI.............. A P40E from Flying Tigers
5. No Props.. I got 2, an FJ-4 and F9F-8
6. Carrier or MoH... an SBD-3, VB-5, off Yrktwn Coral Sea
7. ETO............ Davidson RCAF, Mk.IX Spit 421Sqn
8. May have had enough by this time @ 80!??????


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 5, 2021)

Glenn, see post #1. Everyone's throwing their ideas out now. Given that many ideas are being picked multiple times, each time will count as a vote and so you see that there are several that are very popular. We will pick our next 8 from the most popular. If we have a tie for the 8th spot then we'll do a poll of the tied ones only.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 5, 2021)

Bill, your ETO has one vote so far and so does Spitfire so at this point these are unlikely to make the top 8. Your 421 Spitfire might not make it into the next builds.

Given Ralph's question earlier, it might be fair to allow the Zombie build to include any new build of any aircraft type so that those who don't have zombies can enter a build.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 5, 2021)

Given Ralph's question earlier, it might be fair to allow the Zombie build to include any new build of any aircraft type so that those who don't have zombies can enter a build. 

Oh but we all have Zombies (Rob) in the closet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PlasticHero (Mar 5, 2021)

When I first saw this thread, I read the intro post only, went through the old posts and reset my 8 picks. Then I read all these fine posts to see where my choices would fit in. 
GB-50 should have a 50's theme, so my choice is "No Propellers" My kit choice F4 Phantom also fits into 50 years in service.
Turning Japanese; don't have anything in mind yet.
Foreign service/captured; already thinking Spit in US or Canadian markings.
Thoroughbred; Mustang is high on my favs list and this opens up markings past WWII. Israeli markings???
Biplanes; it will be fun to pick something for this.
Thunderbolt & Lightning; definitely P-38, I have 2 Mustangs from 30 years ago already.
Eastern Front; I need a plane from each of the WWII combatants US, Brit, German, Japanese, and now Russian.
Don't have zombies so Heavy Hitters. To be clear are these WWII planes with bomb bays?

I would also like to add a suggestion that if you are getting a new kit, consider Eduard for the kit or accessory.
*edit added 8th choice


----------



## Zippythehog (Mar 5, 2021)

Thanks for your work, Andy. Have you considered a career herding cats?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 5, 2021)

I was a project manager for an engineering/construction company and so herding cats is nothing new to me.

Alan, I've logged your picks thanks. The Heavy Hitters theme covers aircraft designed exclusively to be bombers. I don't think having a bomb bay is necessarily a requirement but the category excludes fighters carrying bombs and torpedo aircraft. I'm on the fence about dive bombers but these to me are more like tactical ground support/anti-shipping planes.


----------



## PlasticHero (Mar 5, 2021)

That's what I felt, a Stuka or Helldiver, even though it packs a punch, it's not the strategic force that "Heavy Hitters" implies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 5, 2021)

I think I would have to move stukas and A-36 etc... to the tactical support system. Pulling Dive bombers to the tactical support would be ok with me. That would mean in my mind, heavy hitters would be multi-engined platforms as medium and heavy bombers. It should include A-20 and A-26 types.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 5, 2021)

Oh and BTW, MEOW


----------



## N4521U (Mar 5, 2021)

I must re-post this, I found out different on another web site.


*Lt Frederic Arnold.*
He served with the 71st Fighter Squadron, 1st Fighter Group, based at Chateau dun du Rommel, Algeria, March through June 1943 and Mateur, Tunisia, June through July 1943. Fredric Arnold completed fifty combat missions in North Africa, destroyed seven enemy aircraft, and was awarded the Distinguished Flying Cross and the Air Medal with nine Oak Leaf clusters. On his return from combat, he test flew America's first jet, designed and developed power steering for aircraft, and was promoted to the rank of Major at the age of twenty-three. 

Limited and numbered lithograph of original painting by Rick Herter called "Strange Bedfellows. The lithograph is hand signed by the artist, Rick Herter and WW II Ace Fredric Arnold. Award winning aviation artist, Rich Herter, captures one of the most unique and ironic incidents in World War II aviation History. A Messerschmidtt Me109 flying low over the Mediterranean Sea, its fuel nearly exhausted, accepts a P-38 escort flown by Fredric Arnold to an American held airfield in Sicily.

Fredric Arnold was a P-38 Fighter Pilot in World War II. He served with the 71st Fighter Squadron, 1st Fighter Group, based at Chateau dun du Rommel, Algeria, March through June 1943 and Mateur, Tunisia, June through July 1943. Fredric Arnold completed fifty combat missions in North Africa,destroyed seven enemy aircraft, and was awarded the Distinguished Flying Cross and the Air Medal with nine Oak Leaf clusters. On his return from combat, he test flew America's first jet, designed and developed power steering for aircraft, and was promoted to the rank of Major at the age of twenty-three. He is also the author of the best seller book Doorknob Five Two which is the
true story of the coming of age of a young man as seen against the backdrop of World War II. Mr. Arnold is one of the few Jews who escaped from a German military POW camp.


----------



## Davecww1 (Mar 5, 2021)

I think my proposed category X planes should be combined with the prototype and weird aircraft as I was referring to all experimental planes, need not have an X in the name and could cover all time frames from WW1 to present, would give a lot of options.
Dave


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 5, 2021)

Davecww1 said:


> I think my proposed category X planes should be combined with the prototype and weird aircraft as I was referring to all experimental planes, need not have an X in the name and could cover all time frames from WW1 to present, would give a lot of options.
> Dave


I agree. Also any aircraft that made it past the prototype stage but was built in very small numbers

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 6, 2021)

Done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 6, 2021)

There are a few folks that we have not heard from:



 le_steph40



 Airframes



 Wayne Little



 Ralph Haus



 Soclakit86


W
 Wildsau



 imalko



 Berny5664



 slaterat


Guys, let us know if you are interested in chucking in some ideas for the next 8 Group Builds. If so, take a look at post #1 and pick 5 to 8 themes that you'd like to see for GB themes.

For the rest of you, there's still time to change your votes if you want to. If you've put in less than 8 ideas, you can add more to make up the difference. If you have made 8 selections, you can drop one and add another. (if you're not sure, ask because I'm keeping track of everyone's input). Remember, only the 8 most popular themes will make it to the schedule for the next 2 years . Here is the complete list so far:












And here are the top selections so far:






As it stands now, anything with 4 or less votes would not make our list since we are selecting the top 8 only. The 5 themes above with more than 5 votes would make our list. Of the 4 with 5 votes, we would run a poll to select 3 from that list of 4. All other ideas go in the trash bin until this time in 2023 when we start the process again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 6, 2021)

Still thinking about it ........................ it hurts !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 6, 2021)

Airframes said:


> Still thinking about it ........................ it hurts !


Pain is good


----------



## Ralph Haus (Mar 6, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> There are a few folks that we have not heard from:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see any in the list for Donivanp closets so I guess I'll have to chose:

28 RAF Fighters
26 WW2 Foreign Service
11 Dyslexic
6 Heavy Hitters
44 Spitfire
2 D-Day and After
5 Night Fighters


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 7, 2021)

Thanks Ralph. Recorded.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2021)

Like Karl, like to see broad range in each GB to encourage maximum participation so added some extra notes for consideration to some or future options.

My first 8

Like Andy’s Zombie Build idea old GB or unfinished kits off the shelf of doom.

P-47 / P-38 “Preferred” sounds good but could simply be expanded to US Stars and Bars

109’s and 190’s “Preferred” absolutely but again expansion to simply Luftwaffe Eagles

Jets (NO Props) anything rather than specific periods.

Heavy hitters Volume 4

Eastern Front

Pacific Theatre

Night Fighters


Others I Like to round out a Dozen….

Spitfires and Hurricanes “Preferred” but RAF Roundels gives the expansion option.

MTO

ETO

Ground Attack

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## imalko (Mar 7, 2021)

Here are my votes:
1) Zobie Build - God knows I have plenty candidates for this one.
2) Heavy Hitters WW2 Bombers only
3) Thunderbold & Lightning - btw Yugoslavia operated the F-47 until April 1961
4) Prototype and Weird a/c
5) Eastern Front
6) No Propellers
7) Dyslexic Luftwaffe Fw 190 & Bf 109
8) Helicopters All Eras

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## le_steph40 (Mar 7, 2021)

Hello,

As you know my one and only theme is World War II Aces with some deviations towards Sino-Japanese War and Spanish Civil War.
So, I think my choices will not very varied and I'm sorry for that. But here are my proposed subjects:
- From D-Day to VE Day. ETO fighters/bombers in markings or dated between 6 June 1944 and 8 May 1945.
- "MTO" Aircraft serving in the MTO, including Greece, Italy, North Africa, Sicily, and the Middle East (proposed by Andy)
- WW2 Aces (all nationalities) 
- Pacific war after "Pearl Harbor", from 1942 to 1945 (fighters, bombers, reco, ...)
- Defense of the Reich (German and their allies in Europe) from mid 1943 to 8 May 1945
- War in the East: Eastern front, all participants, not just the big two (proposed by Karl)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 7, 2021)

I know I've thrown my $2000 worth in but I'm also believe in a broader themes. I do like Waynes inputs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 7, 2021)

Thanks guys.

So, 

 Wayne Little
, I have recorded your 8 picks (not 12). I think that expanding those two themes to "Stars and Bars" and "Luftwaffe Eagles" makes those new. distinct themes and I've recorded them as such. I don't want to expand them because quite a few people have selected these as they were. If they had single votes I would have gone and combined them.



 le_steph40
I've recorded your ideas. I was going to throw your "Defense of the Reich" into Wayne's "Luftwaffe Eagles" but you have included Germany's allies so it's been left as a distinct theme.



 Donivanp
based on your comment, I have deleted your vote for "Thunderbolts and Lightnings" and put it into Wayne's "Stars and Bars".

I have done some more consolidations as follows:

"Waiting for Godot" and "Jubilee" ideas by 

 Zippythehog
and his single votes have been moved to "ETO WW2". 
"Mustangs, Thunderbolts, and Lightning" has only 

 rochie
's vote so far and so I moved it to Wayne's "Stars and Bars". Note that "Thunderbolts and Lightnings" and "Thoroughbreds (P-51s)" are still alive as separate proposed themes. Karl, let me know if you'd prefer throwing your vote into one of those instead.
"First Generation Jets and Rockets" and 

 fastmongrel
's single vote have been combined into "No Propellers"
"Cactus Airforce" and its 2 votes have been combined into "Pacific 1937 to 45"

With that, we still have 43 active and distinct ideas in the running and still some opportunities to finagle or combine:










As it stands right now, here are the most popular picks:






If the polling ended today, we would have our top picks with 6 votes and more rounding out our schedule with no tie breaker needed. There is still time to change your picks if you want. Again, you have up to 8 picks. If you'd like to know how your votes are distributed, let me know and I can tell you.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 7, 2021)

Great job Andy. As it stands now, I can do Top 8 from the stash. MTO, Night Fighters and Ground/Anti-shipping might be sketchy


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 7, 2021)

Thanks Geo. My stash is smallish (only 7 unbuilt kits but many more zombies). As it stands right now, I would only have one unbuilt kit that fits the top 8 unless we count an RCAF Spitfire as "Foreign Service". I'm going to look closely and change some of my votes. This is where the fun will start.

It may be useful to see the full rankings in order right now:


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 7, 2021)

RCAF works as a foreign entity for me. Them under-down air forces as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 7, 2021)

In which case I would have kits for 4 of the 8 right now - Zombie, HH, Pacific, and Foreign. However one kit covers two themes (HH and Pacific).


----------



## Zippythehog (Mar 7, 2021)

I don't know if it's a Robert's Rules set up but, I move to close the nominations. Is that a thing that is done in this process?


----------



## rochie (Mar 7, 2021)

Crimea_River
, Andy my Mustangs, thunderbolts and lightnings seems to fit Waynes stars and bars vote as its close to what i had in mind anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 7, 2021)

Atta boy there Karl, come into the light, come into the light!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 7, 2021)

Zippythehog said:


> I don't know if it's a Robert's Rules set up but, I move to close the nominations. Is that a thing that is done in this process?



No idea what Robert's Rules are and I see no need to shut this down already. There's a couple of regulars who we haven't heard from yet and some may want to change their votes based on what they've seen to now. I'll let this peter out naturally and then we'll make the call. There's no hurry here.



rochie said:


> Crimea_River
> , Andy my Mustangs, thunderbolts and lightnings seems to fit Waynes stars and bars vote as its close to what i had in mind anyway.



Good stuff Karl. That's what I did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 7, 2021)

Trouble is if it is stars and bars it rules out my Mustang III and 3 x P-47 D's all set for RAF uniforms !

still got a P-38 J doop snoot but was thinking of doing that as the sole RAF lightning.
but will figure something out


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 7, 2021)

I dropped my vote for "D-Day and After" and went for "ETO WW2". Also dropped my vote for Carrier and Maritime and moved to RAF Fighters.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 8, 2021)

You could probably combine prototype & weird and flight test

Reactions: Like Like:
 1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 8, 2021)

OK, I'll do that and expand the description to include testing of captured aircraft..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 8, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> OK, I'll do that and expand the description to include testing of captured aircraft..


I can see me finishing a Do 335! Zombie or test planes, hummm


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 8, 2021)

Current with the few small changes:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 8, 2021)

Top eight still looking good for me


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 8, 2021)

And tough to catch unless some of the 5 voters creep up.


----------



## rochie (Mar 8, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Top eight still looking good for me


Me too


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 8, 2021)

Looks good so far, I think I have something in the stache to ware to the ball.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 8, 2021)

Need to start thinking about how to order the top 8 for the schedule. Personally, I'd like to do Zombie first (ie GB50) if it survives the vote, which it looks like it will.

Options:

1) in the order of popularity
2) random pull themes from a hat by a volunteer
3) order suggested by members and agreed on - herding cats x 3
4) other?

Let's hear it.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 8, 2021)

herding cats .....herding cats.....herding cats. Actually I'd prefer the Zombie one as well. Its going to take me until then to find and then chose which one. I know I have several that just require decals


----------



## rochie (Mar 8, 2021)

I'll be honest and say i dont want to do bombers first !
Struggling to complete my He111 already.
But wont whine if it is GB 50


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 8, 2021)

1 Zombie
2 Thunderbolts and lightning 
3 no props
4 heavy hitters 
5 Pacific 
6 Malta 
7 Russia 
8 WWII captured


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 8, 2021)

Here kitty kitty kitty.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 8, 2021)

Yeah, thanks for chosing the herding cats option and for assuming the top 8 are now cast in stone.  Double whammy.


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 8, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Yeah, thanks for chosing the herding cats option and for assuming the top 8 are now cast in stone.  Double whammy.


Number the top eight and take an eight side die. Cast the die and be done.


----------



## Mainly28s (Mar 8, 2021)

1 Zombie - OK, absolutely no problem. I might push to get a couple done
2 Thunderbolts and lightning - Yeah, I can sort of fit something in here
3 no props - Doable
4 heavy hitters - I have a good one on mind
5 Pacific - oh dear- my collection doesn't include any SEA/Pacwar stuff, and never will
6 Malta - if we can stretch it to include aircraft that flew to/from Malta, not just operating over, I can do this
7 Russia - I can just about squeeze that in
8 WWII captured - I have LOADS in my stash


----------



## Ol 45 (Mar 8, 2021)

After reviewing the past suggested builds I kinda lean to these : 1942 any a/c. any Japanese a/c. CBI Theater (which obviously includes Japanese a/c, any captured and re"marked" a/c,
and Heavy Hitters (specifically any bomber). My two bits.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 8, 2021)

Ol 45 said:


> After reviewing the past suggested builds I kinda lean to these : 1942 any a/c. any Japanese a/c. CBI Theater (which obviously includes Japanese a/c, any captured and re"marked" a/c,
> and Heavy Hitters (specifically any bomber). My two bits.



OK, I'll record your choices but 1942 has been withdrawn some time ago. There's no chance at this point that it will make the top 8. Are you planning to participate in any future GB's?


----------



## Jock Tamson (Mar 9, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Need to start thinking about how to order the top 8 for the schedule. Personally, I'd like to do Zombie first (ie GB50) if it survives the vote, which it looks like it will.
> 
> Options:
> 
> ...


Once the top 8 is clearly settled I would go with option 2. Cheers Greg 😁

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 10, 2021)

Well now, In Foreign Service, Mk.IX Spit in RCAF?


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 10, 2021)

Yeah, I'm in the same boat Bill. When we did a previous "Foreign Service" GB, I entered an RCAF Spit IX so the precedent is there. I would say yes but I have selfish reasons for that since I have nothing else in the stash that would work, except for a RCAF Typhoon which has the same question.


----------



## rochie (Mar 10, 2021)

I know i was against that sort of division but lets include it same as RSAF or RAAF !

the more inclusive the better i tnink.


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 10, 2021)

The Commonwealth Spits. Phhttt


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 10, 2021)

I have no objections


----------



## N4521U (Mar 10, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> I have no objections



I bow to your wisdom!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 10, 2021)

I have 3 or 4 that I could bring back from the dead. The modelling Zombie Apocalypse is upon us gentlemen.

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## Ralph Haus (Mar 10, 2021)

I'll repeat my question on Zombies. I don't have any unfinished/needs re-do models so I will be locked out of the GB? SO, should I start something now and put it away? Unless a 'Zombie' is defined as the shelf-o-doom kit purchased with enthusiasm but one that has lost one's interest and needs to be un-shrink wrapped?


----------



## rochie (Mar 10, 2021)

Ralph Haus said:


> I'll repeat my question on Zombies. I don't have any unfinished/needs re-do models so I will be locked out of the GB? SO, should I start something now and put it away? Unless a 'Zombie' is defined as the shelf-o-doom kit purchased with enthusiasm but one that has lost one's interest and needs to be un-shrink wrapped?


I'd like to suggest you should be able to enter with a new build if you dont have an unfinished kit sitting in you stash.
Maybe using other entries as a guide for a subject ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 10, 2021)

Ralph....get a kit right now....paint the seat....put said seat back in the box for several months....Zombie GB starts....Voila....out pops a Zombie at the appropriate time

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 10, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Ralph....get a kit right now....paint the seat....put said seat back in the box for several months....Zombie GB starts....Voila....out pops a Zombie at the appropriate time


Or an eye in the pilot!

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bernhart (Mar 10, 2021)

last zombie i had went to the circular file, have couple others that are awaiting finishing.


----------



## Ralph Haus (Mar 10, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Ralph....get a kit right now....paint the seat....put said seat back in the box for several months....Zombie GB starts....Voila....out pops a Zombie at the appropriate time


I neglected putting a bunch of  on that post. Wasn't ment to be that serious! I do have a model or two that I have had for years, no 'fire in the belly' to build them. I'll choose one of them and make it proud!!


----------



## Ralph Haus (Mar 10, 2021)

The Zombie candidates:


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 10, 2021)

Ralph Haus said:


> I'll repeat my question on Zombies. I don't have any unfinished/needs re-do models so I will be locked out of the GB? SO, should I start something now and put it away? Unless a 'Zombie' is defined as the shelf-o-doom kit purchased with enthusiasm but one that has lost one's interest and needs to be un-shrink wrapped?





rochie said:


> I'd like to suggest you should be able to enter with a new build if you dont have an unfinished kit sitting in you stash.
> Maybe using other entries as a guide for a subject ?



I answered with a recommendation in post 68: "Given Ralph's question earlier, it might be fair to allow the Zombie build to include any new build of any aircraft type so that those who don't have zombies can enter a build."

I think that's still a reasonable proposal and unless someone objects I will add it to the description.


----------



## Ralph Haus (Mar 10, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> I answered with a recommendation in post 68: "Given Ralph's question earlier, it might be fair to allow the Zombie build to include any new build of any aircraft type so that those who don't have zombies can enter a build."
> 
> I think that's still a reasonable proposal and unless someone objects I will add it to the description.



I'm not sure that would follow the 'intent' of a Zombie build? After all, I read the 'intent' as GOYA and finish what you have started! Or as the option, fix that ugly one that you won't post. Though, I would feel that I have not changed the 'rules' much by including those kits that one keeps shoving to the back of the pile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 10, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> I answered with a recommendation in post 68: "Given Ralph's question earlier, it might be fair to allow the Zombie build to include any new build of any aircraft type so that those who don't have zombies can enter a build."
> 
> I think that's still a reasonable proposal and unless someone objects I will add it to the description.


Ah sorry Andy didnt see that.


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 10, 2021)

Ralph Haus said:


> I'm not sure that would follow the 'intent' of a Zombie build? After all, I read the 'intent' as GOYA and finish what you have started! Or as the option, fix that ugly one that you won't post. Though, I would feel that I have not changed the 'rules' much by including those kits that one keeps shoving to the back of the pile.


Stop arguing with the damn judge and say, YES SIRE, THANK YOU SIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 10, 2021)

Ralph Haus said:


> The Zombie candidates:
> 
> View attachment 615667


You can still see 72?


----------



## Ralph Haus (Mar 10, 2021)

Donivanp said:


> You can still see 72?



No problems seeing to build. It's the teeny tinny bits that keep jumping off the tweezers, landing on that D** gray carpet, and THEN I have trouble seeing! Sir!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 10, 2021)

Looks like this thread has run its course. I will post up the results on the next day or two. GB 50 will be Zombie. The other 7 will be pulled out of a hat for their order on the schedule.

Thanks everyone for your input

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ralph Haus (Mar 10, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Looks like this thread has run its course. I will post up the results on the next day or two. GB 50 will be Zombie. The other 7 will be pulled out of a hat for their order on the schedule.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your input


Agreed, it was starting to drift. Thank you for the patience and the efforts keeping these 'cats' herded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 10, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> Looks like this thread has run its course. I will post up the results on the next day or two. GB 50 will be Zombie. The other 7 will be pulled out of a hat for their order on the schedule.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your input


YEAHHHH YIPPEEE!!!!


----------



## Donivanp (Mar 10, 2021)

Ralph Haus said:


> No problems seeing to build. It's the teeny tinny bits that keep jumping off the tweezers, landing on that D** gray carpet, and THEN I have trouble seeing! Sir!


Mines a tan carpet monster!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2021)

Thanks for your efforts Andy. 
I didn't get around to posting my thoughts, but they would have been more or less in line with what's appeared to date.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 11, 2021)

Good stuff Andy.

Thanks for getting that sorted out.


----------



## rochie (Mar 11, 2021)

Sounds good to me, thanks Andy


----------



## Wurger (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 11, 2021)

OK, we have a small issue.

These were the top 8 as of Monday afternoon:







Monday evening, we got a late input from 

 Ol 45
that has now created a tie for the 8th spot:






I asked 

 Ol 45
, who is a rare poster to the forum, if he plans on joining any of these GB's but have not heard back. I don't think we want the GB schedule to be influenced by anyone who has no intention of participating, and I clearly said that in post #1, so we are now left with the question of what to do with the 8th place tie between MTO and Turning Japanese. Here are 4 options:

1) Wait for 

 Ol 45
to confirm he will participate in the GBs and then have a tie break poll to establish the 8th position
2) Have a tie break now between MTO and Turning Japanese
3) Ignore the late input and go with the top 8 as at Monday afternoon
4) Expand the schedule to include the top 9 GB's. Note that if we elect to include the 9 GB's we're only doing so based on late input and the top 9 on Monday afternoon would have looked very different.

I was originally going to proceed by ignoring the late input but I think that it would be more appropriate to put the question to the members. So let's hear from you.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2021)

Go with the original, Monday listing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ralph Haus (Mar 11, 2021)

Crimea_River said:


> OK, we have a small issue.
> 
> These were the top 8 as of Monday afternoon:
> 
> ...


Bless you sir for the patience and attempts at fairness. I re-read OL-45s post. If he had said 'absolutly' nonthing but Japanese, then a wait is warrented. But I read, Japanese would be 'favored' but not the only choosing. If, as I am reading your trying to be fair, I would allow a 24 hour response time from OL-45. Then go with the Monday poll! Not that this needs to be done this week anyway, just want to get it finished. I understand!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2021)

We have always tried to be fair, 24 hrs to respond was/is more than reasonable, original Monday list stands once the sand runs out....if it hasn't already done so.

Who's time zone is the hour glass in.....


----------



## N4521U (Mar 12, 2021)

I do agree with Wayne.
You have done well getting all this together and we will consider it ****Done!

I have eligible Davidson entries for 5 and Yorktown entries for 2. Wahoo!!!!!!
That Eastern front is giving me fits! I'll have to look back and see what it means..... cheers


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 12, 2021)

Anyone that wants to build a Japanese aircraft could do so for the Pacific group build

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 12, 2021)

T Bolt said:


> Anyone that wants to build a Japanese aircraft could do so for the Pacific group build



exactly my thoughts Glenn


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 12, 2021)

Thanks for the input guys. Just to be clear, Geo's idea for Tunring Japanese was for any Japanese aircraft from any era but yes, WW2 Pacific covers much of it.

OK, so given that I asked Ol 45 the question in my response to him on Monday, and given that it's now been 22.5 hours since I tagged him yesterday, let's toss that input and go with the top 8 as it stood Monday afternoon (MST).

I will do GB 50 as Zombie and pull names from a hat randomly for the rest.

Case closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 12, 2021)

The new schedule has just been posted and this thread can now be considered closed.


----------

